# My New Coxster - Bowt Time!



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . as I've been pulled into many a discussion and poll recently though it maybe about time to pull my finger out and show the offending vehicle and my new partner in crime:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . I just see text, ah well never mind worth a shot!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . here's a link to the public photo album, that should work:

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/deanso ... ?.dir=2926


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Top speed an unconfirmed 182mph. :wink:

ps i like it. esp side view in sig pic, where line of rear air intake lifts up from sill and parallels a pillar. Nice.

Ditch that plate tho - it doesn't have a place on a performance coupe.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You know what i really like that [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , I've not been to keen on the looks in the colours the mags have pictured them in but that really is nice, just need a gravel drive to scrunch up


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I WANT YOUR CAR NOW! please.......................pretty please :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> ditch that plate tho - it doesn't have a place on a performance coupe.












:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Anyone who says that isn't a good looking car is talking out of their ring. End of.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Anyone who says that isn't a good looking car is talking out of their ring. End of.


Cue Jampott.... :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Anyone who says that isn't a good looking car is talking out of their ring. End of.


It still doesn't 100% do it for me im afraid! I can't put my finger on what it is, but it just doesn't look 'right' to me. 

I will say though that Dean's car in that colour and wheel spec looks BY FAR the best Coxster I have seen. Lovely!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who says that isn't a good looking car is talking out of their ring. End of.
> ...


What more is there to say? At the risk of talking out of my ring, it doesn't do it for me. I see all colours, all wheel types virtually every day, living and working right by a huge Porsche dealership.

It doesn't have graceful lines, and I prefer the looks of the TT or the Boxster, and definately the 911, which it must closely match in price and spec once you've trawled the options brochure.

I don't rightly know how I'd spend Â£50+k on a car, if indeed I HAD that much to spend...

... but it isn't likely to be on a Cayman.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . looks aside, it's one hell of a machine. What it told me it could do on paper to what it actually does in real life, jeesuz! It's a true drivers machine and no mistake, never driven anything quite like it even the 997 doesn't feel as nimble to me and quick point to point but then I've never owned one and got used to it. Prefer the looks of mine now TBH, looks much more aggresive from the front sat next to a 997 IMHO and most people who've seen it in the metal seem to just want to tell me this with zero promting.

I must admit that now I've got my head round the whole mid mount rear wheel drive thing it still certainly knows how to scare me, the way it throws the power down put's it leagues above my last car, best money I ever spent - no regrets.  Just one word 'balance', the car just feel weightless in the bends and glued to the asphalt. Reminds me exactly of the Exige S2 with PASM switched to Sport when thrown into the bends - awesome.

I knew it would be good but just wasn't prepared for this.

Dean
PS Never owned a car before which could wheelspin and hit 107mph in the 3rd gear!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That is a lovely car Dean. "Coxster" has to be in the right colour to look "right" and yours is one of them 

Silver looks boring, blue doesn't suit it and I'm not sure that the white one I saw was a clever choice.

A young lady on a Porker forum recently announced she was ordering her Cayman in "Olive"....I cringed :? Just had visions of a great car painted in British Army warpaint.
She took delivery several days ago, what's the opinion? IMO - a brave choice and stunning!





































Love this one ...the curves, gorgeous!


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

hey jack in the box, if ur on boxa.net my bro is Popolou if you know him?

that olive colour is amazing! i thought i was black at first, before i read the text! what an intresting colour, looks nice to be honest, not one i would pick, but very unique.

niko


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The car does look stunning from the front, as shown in the first two pictures posted by Jac-in-a-box. However, IMHO, it's from the rear/rear 3/4 view that it doesn't look quite right. Anyone who thinks it looks good in the below picture needs to see the Hevster. :lol: :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> The car does look stunning from the front, as shown in the first two pictures posted by Jac-in-a-box. However, IMHO, it's from the rear/rear 3/4 view that it doesn't look quite right. Anyone who thinks it looks good in the below picture needs to see the Hevster. :lol: :wink:


. . . that croc's riding a little high too as it doesn't have PASM fitted which won't help. TBH it's really grown on me and wasn't one of my fav views and in fact the 1st time I saw the original press picks I just laughed but like any model of car certain options like colour inside and out and wheels make a world of difference and never more true than on this car, just look at what difference it made on the TT by slinging RS4 18" wheels on it.

I guess we're all just so used to seeing such a familiar Porsche'esk shape with the radiator grills to break it up. The rear of the CaymanS just follows and mimics the old mid mount Porsche racing cars of old . . . don't ask me to name it!! :lol:

Dean


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> .... Anyone who thinks it looks good in the below picture needs to see the Hevster. :lol: :wink:


Got an appointment with Hev...only hope the new specs won't spoil that view - I love it, it's gorgeous :wink: 8)

Dave


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > .... Anyone who thinks it looks good in the below picture needs to see the Hevster. :lol: :wink:
> ...


Make sure you don't go for Rose tinted ones this time Dave! :lol: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very nice car....just two years too late for me.

I was pondering getting one before they were launched but it took forever to arrive by which time I'd moved on (cars, kiddy, etc).

Still not sure about the cost though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Very nice car....just two years too late for me.
> 
> I was pondering getting one before they were launched but it took forever to arrive by which time I'd moved on (cars, kiddy, etc).
> 
> Still not sure about the cost though.


Agree - I was sort of hoping that it would actually be a Boxster coupe and, therefore, cheaper and more practical than a Boxster.

You can't deny that the MR layout is a hoot to drive (anyone who reckons that a TT is 'involving' obviously hasn't driven anything else. Even the 2.5 boxster I drove in the wet instilled nothing but confidence and big grins. despite the fact it was probably slower than my TT.

The final thing falls short in the looks dept for me though. Despite the fact that there's no way I could afford it anyway, if I had 50k to spend, it wouldn't be on one of these. Partly as I doubt I'd buy a new car ever again, and partly because it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I'm sold.

I was dubious when I saw it at first. Now I've driven one.... I'm hooked. It IS so much more overtly sporting than a Boxster / S.

The sound is addictive too.

What pains me is the lack of kit on it in standard form. I think on a 44K car Xenons should be standard as should Satnav.

Maybe it's a mental block, but going over the 50K mark seems quite steep.

If it had been 45k specced I wouldn't still be contemplating it, it would be a confirmed order. :wink:

I would also agree with Dean that is is more nimble than a 997 / S. I have to admit I haven't driven a coupe, but only a cab.

911 is more GT than sports car these day.

Dean great colour & wheel choice (quite like the new Carrera Sports available now). Bet those Sports designs are a bit of a pain to clean though.

Brave choice w the red interior, but looks good! (But Cocoa would be my choice)

Basically.... I WANT ONE!  :twisted:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sure it handles beautifully, I'm sure the chasis is great, the ride tremendous and the engine peachy...

But the comment from Carlos was purely regarding its looks - something which, above all other aspects of a car, is largely subjective.

I'd rather like to have one, but it doesn't fit my needs, and it doesn't excite me enough (at Â£50+k) for me to change my needs... :wink:

What I've always been curious about is the niche it is supposed to occupy. The Coupe / Roadster market is driven by different buying factors, but usually (in fact I can't name an example where it differs) the Roadster version is 10% more expensive. It is difficult, IMHO, to understand Porsche's reasoning for making the Cayman MORE expensive, particularly as they haven't blessed it with much in the way of standard equipment. I think this is a somewhat strange decision, particularly as (again, unlike most other cars of its type, and again, IMHO) the Boxster is a better looking car. :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It is difficult, IMHO, to understand Porsche's reasoning for making the Cayman MORE expensive


Because it has more power!!

I suspect as they have a Cayman S now out in the market, we should also expect a standard Cayman as well.

For me the best colour is the Cobalt Blue and this is the one I will be getting.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Technically, I think Porsche have built one of their best sportcars to date. Due to the engine position it has perfect balance and handling, and should be better than the Boxster due to it's stiffer coupe shell.

However, I still don't think it looks 'right' (especially from the rear) it's very expensive and doesn't have some of the standard equip that it should have for the price. And you'll have to get used to being known as a Porsche 'driver' .... :wink:

My Boxster was great fun, but there was just something missing, never been able to put my finger on it :?

Anyway, hope it's worth the money 



V6 TT said:


> PS Never owned a car before which could wheelspin and hit 107mph in the 3rd gear!!


Mine can :twisted:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Having seen quite a few Caymans around now, I reckon it is a fantastic looking car. I know what everyone means about the rear looking a bit odd. I agree from the pictures in this thread (esp the one in olive green) and think it's because we are used to that rear being on the Boxster. It's almost like when you see a beautiful woman's brother who shares many of his sister's facial characteristics - whilst you're attracted to the woman, you're obviously not attracted to the brother despite them looking very similar. Does anyone know what I mean?

I'm looking forward to driving the Cayman, and I'm sure I will be impressed, but do get a bit bored of people saying that the 911 is "more of a GT nowadays". Believe me, my 997 is no way a GT, and I don't know any 911 owner who believes this. If I wanted a GT I would have bought a 6 series or a Merc (and sometimes when I get out of the 911 after a long journey and my back hurts, I wish I had).


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . the current 997's far from a GT car, it's an fooking animal just an extra Â£20k for space I don't need! Not sure I've ever seen yours on here? Get some bloody pics up!

Dean


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ah wheelspin......I do miss it

Can't get mine to at all, even launching it at 4500rpm can't do it :? Still the 4.5sec 0-60mph makes up for it! :lol:

Loved the 996 C4S my mate lent me for a weekend. The Porsche has special balance of power and handling, not quick in a straight line sprint, but overall a quicker car when you introduce some twistees. From the press reviews the Cayman is fantastic package for price.

My father-in-law has just bought a 997 4S so I am looking forward to taking him into the North Wales mountains for a hoon and comparing performance :twisted:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I've seen a few of these knocking around, I was walking over a footbridge this weekend and one howled underneath me and had me looking on in awe....

As for the price, 50k is alot of money, but IMHO having a car like this is something you'll always cherish and regail your pensioner pals with in your old age! It's an experience, and something you might only do once, so I say go for it if you can, you only live once, and enjoy it 

Stunning car, congrats.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Ah wheelspin......I do miss it
> 
> Can't get mine to at all, even launching it at 4500rpm can't do it :? Still the 4.5sec 0-60mph makes up for it! :lol:
> 
> ...


Well you aint driving it right then :lol: . I could light all 4 wheels up on my RS6 when launching. Simple procedure, traction control off, apply foot brake, engage sports mode, raise revs to about 2500RPM, then lift off the brake & bury the throttle at the same time. The RS6 has no actual launch control function, as per the V6TT or the new M5, however the above does work even on a standard RS6, as i was constantly doing this at the Audi Driving Experience. Be aware that this won't do the gearbox much good or the brakes in the longer term, so suggest you only try it a couple of times.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...but he is probably still on his first gearbox. :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

garyc said:


> ...but he is probably still on his first gearbox. :wink:


Very true :wink:


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Good choice Dean 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/richd/Image007.jpg

I've been far too busy driving mine to take piccies.. or to clean it properly  
Any Swissol lads near Southampton???

Rich

@Jibberingloon.. hope you're still enjoying my.. sorry YOUR TTC lol


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

RichD said:


> Any Swissol lads near Southampton???
> 
> Rich


Might help - unashamed plug!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56046

Dave


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . had it since November and when I walk upto it I still can't believe it's mine and I own it :roll:

Dean


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...but he is probably still on his first gearbox. :wink:
> ...


yes but, yes but, yes but, was only stating it's possible if done correctly, not advising he should try it :lol: :lol: :wink:

He'll be needing an new box sometime soon, believe me. A few fast launches will never kill an RS6 box as much as track days, so the damage is already done, just a matter of time :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Very nice car mate. About time you posted some pics up!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Top choice Dean. Currently the definitive Â£50K sports car, IMO.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Top choice Dean. Currently the definitive Â£50K sports car, IMO.


I think so too - that is until the lightweight RS or CS versions come.

Looking at some of the track test times, it is apparent that the Cayman has a seriously good chassis and punches well above it's weight in lap times.
Qs the chassis is evolved - with stickier Cup or Corsa tyres, a few ponies more, further fettled suspension and shedding a few more precious kilos, it will develop even further.

Of course if you want to go fast down a runway, or if 0-60 and 100 1/10 ths of a second are your fetish, then Cayman not best choice.

Looks like a consummate Drivers Car. Looking forward to driving one.

There is a picture of a red new S6 elswhere here, which looks quite frankly vulgar to my eyes. Yet others are fawning over it as a viable way of spending Â£60K. Likewise some feel strongly that the Cayman is poor- looking. I think from certain rear 3/4 shots, the Cayman is least handsome, but other wise it is great looking in the darkler shades.

Horses for courses.

I wonder if Porsche will race with the Cayman?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> RichD said:
> 
> 
> > Any Swissol lads near Southampton???
> ...


Dave,

If you are doing Bristol/Swales area or Bournmouth/Soton assuming you can get sufficient cars lined up, then I'd like mine done as I fancy treating myself. If not do you know of this lot:

http://www.allthingscarnauba.com/eShop/SwissolServices.asp


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Top choice Dean. Currently the definitive Â£50K sports car, IMO.
> ...


*lol* bit of a dig at me, there...

Interesting to see how 2 dalmations, or 4 people + luggage will fit into a Cayman. :roll: I don't think the S6 looks "vulgar", but it offers a unique combination of V10 engine and load-lugging capabilities so far unmatched by anything from any other manufacturer. It's an option, that's all... Audi must think there's a market, despite what happened to the last S6. In anycase, everyone is so wowed with the RS4, methinks the S6 and RS6 could be great cars.

I actually think the Cayman is probably a very good car too. Not sure I'd agree with it being the "best", but then I do like to take the less obvious choice sometimes. I think I'd rather run a good TVR than a Cayman AND still have change to set aside for servicing. Come to think of it, I'd probably prefer the Boxster if they weren't so common, and Porsche had actually managed to reinvent it rather than churning out a car which has looked identical for the last 10 years or so...

Yes, I know... if something is good, don't change it. That's one way of looking at it. But you do run the risk of something looking dated if you don't at least make an effort. :lol:

But at Â£50k, I think the Cayman is Â£50-Â£10k overpriced, and under specced. The fact that the anticipated "sold for over list price" stories never emerged does say something about demand for the car being weaker than some imagined - when the likes of the M5 were commanding premiums over list (so the general trends in the car market can't really be blamed).

On a straight shootout, it'd be silly to pick an S6 over a Cayman if you want a drivers car. I don't think that's in question, here. But if you want some prestige, some power and some comfort, and the ability to carry a load, transport doggies and go to Ikea - well, you have to rule the Cayman out before you even start. Whether you go on to rule the S6 out as well is another matter entirely.

Oh, and the Cayman DOES look hideous from the rear / 3/4 view.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Not a 'dig' oh sensitive one, just a horses for course observation. Obviously the two cars would not generally feature on same shopping list.

Â£60K to carry dogs is plain absurd to me. And I really think the S6 looks vulgar - this would not be sweetened by a likely Â£250 per week depreciation bill plus usual running costs.

Â£40K for a 330hp DMS 535d M touring and Â£20K on a Caterham/Elsie/Exige track-focussed car, plus some lessons, would make far more sense for an anti-Porsche type.

....as would an 18 months old S6 for Â£35K once some other twonk has taken the vast depreciation hit that these cars incur. Big performance petrol estates shed value faster than a South American currency.

You could probably fit some nice blingy 20" aftermarket wheels and extra V10 badges too and maybe chrome that grill. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Not a 'dig' oh sensitive one, just a horses for course observation. Obviously the two cars would not generally feature on same shopping list.
> 
> Â£60K to carry dogs is plain absurd to me. And I really think the S6 looks vulgar - this would not be sweetened by a likely Â£250 per week depreciation bill plus usual running costs.
> 
> ...


The 330bhp DMS 535d M Touring doesn't have a V10 petrol engine. Nor, last time I looked, was the interior of a BMW a nice place to be (with or without dog hair!)

Agreed, Â£60k is a lot of money to ferry dogs around, but that just highlights one area of "practicality" which is the plus point with this style of car.

Which is why my current thinking is to keep the S4 and spend my "upgrade" money on a track car or similar - but the S4 only has about 18 months of ownership left in it, so there will be a choice to be made eventually. The S6 or equivalent ticks a good few boxes - at least some of the ones that matter to me, which is the point of personal choice.

But I don't think there is anything absurd in spending Â£60k on a car, if it is the car you want to spend Â£60k on.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


. . . says the guy with the estate car! :lol:  :wink: . . . it's all about life choices my friend and I'm happy with mine and no doubt you are with yours  . . . 'hideous'? - I prefer 'least handsome' thank you very much!! :lol:

Wanted a serious quality sports car I could drive everyday without worry and a TVR (love 'em) just wouldn't do it without hefty bills every now and then - just have no real confidence in them and it ain't like they're made for that sort of thing really anyways. Sagaris would of been nice but wouldn't last 5 minutes around my way - zero practicallity and way too low and would of been a lot of money to spend to see it just parked in the garage all shiny.

*Love* all the S or RS Audis new and old but just think they are probably Â£10k overpriced for family wagons (how can they justify it considering they're all based on their boring counterparts?), albeit extreme fast versions but there's quite a large market for them as peoples lives move on into 'responsible' territory, with family etc. and just feel they're cashing in. I'll be RS4'ing in the future most definitely (I guess! :wink: ) . . .

Dean


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You mean the 535d DOESNT HAVE A V10 PETROL ENGINE??!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> You mean the 535d DOESNT HAVE A V10 PETROL ENGINE??!!


Shocking, eh? Tsk tsk... what were BMW thinking of! :lol:

Nah, with a specced up Cayman IRO Â£55k, perhaps I'd max out my Amex card and part with Â£75k for an Aston Martin instead 

When you're spending that sort of money, get the real deal. 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the 535d DOESNT HAVE A V10 PETROL ENGINE??!!
> ...


Just as a Cayman starts at Â£40K, that well specced Aston V8 will top out at more like Â£90K and not be much quicker than the Cayman (probably slower around a circuit)

And it's not even a proper Ford. :lol: :lol: :lol:

And if you are going to spend Â£90K on a paltry 380hp, you may as well find another Â£15K and get a Gallardo.  That's the real deal.

ps my mate with the DB9 rues the day he bought it. Not reliable like his previous SL 55 or C4S - off the road for snaggy stuff constantly, and a worry to leave anywhere. Â£210 for valve covers!!!! 

Looks lovely tho.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

garyc said:


> And if you are going to spend Â£90K on a paltry 380hp, you may as well find another Â£15K and get a Gallardo.  That's the real deal.


. . . and that's only 0.4 secs faster round the Top Gear track than mine and it's 4WD! :-* :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Not a 'dig' oh sensitive one, just a horses for course observation. Obviously the two cars would not generally feature on same shopping list.
> ...


Well each to their own taste, but the interior of my car is a far nicer place to be than my RS6 & given that interior is basically the same as current S4's, RS4's etc. i'd disagree, but it's only my opinion. Had an E90 320ES as a loaner for a few days last week & that interior was not a match for the equivalent A3/A4, however the E60 with a good specification is far nicer. Just the Comfort seats alone, leave the Audi Recaro's plenty to be desired.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Not a 'dig' oh sensitive one, just a horses for course observation. Obviously the two cars would not generally feature on same shopping list.
> ...


Again & i know i've swapped camp for the time being, but my opinion is as follows & i do of course like the Audi marque (had enough of their cars).

The DMS 535D M-Sport would certainly keep up with the S6, assuming the figures are similar to the S8 which they will be given they'll be the same weight. The Bimmer is Â£20K less & will return mid 30's MPG as an average. If someone hates Diesels with a passion then it's not the car for them, but if you can see through that then it's a better prospect than an S6 (saving the Â£20K). The S6 will struggle to break 20MPG, have terrible servicing schedules, be very heavy on tyres, brakes & discs etc. so a very costly car to run. Economically the Bimmer is the better option unless you hate then full stop. With the Â£20K as i think Gary stated, bag yourself an Elise or the like & you're a very happy camper.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Exactly Paul. 

But of course if those mooted RS diesels Audis come to fruition, the possibilities open up even more. That is if one can open one's mind to diesel. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Exactly Paul.
> 
> But of course if those mooted RS diesels Audis come to fruition, the possibilities open up even more. That is if one can open one's mind to diesel. :wink:


Diesels I can cope with. BMWs I can't. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well obviously no Porsche or BMW compares to and Audi as either an engineering, or driving or an ownership experience. 

The X factor indeed!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly Paul.
> ...


Furry muff 

Each to their own, but i was of the same mind prior to a ride in Clive's & subsequently buying my current stead. I'm no overall fan of BMW, but i love the look of the new 5 series in M-Sport guise & the driving package is amazing. I also think BMW have the edge over Audi as regards engines. The renowned Straight Six, the best Diesel engines in the World (the entire motoring press claims this), they were 1st with the petrol V10 engine in a main stream car.

All this said, if we save enough over the next 12 months, i'll be expecting to jump back to Audi by way of the new RS6, however i may also consider what scoTTy, Gary & Damon suggest (& Rob has done) & that's keep the Bimmer for work & general use & purchase a track specific motor for track & play, although this goes against my recent/current loathe of running/owning 2 cars, but it may be a sensible option. May even still consider taking delivery of a new M5, but right now i'm happy with my lot.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly Paul.
> ...


Furry muff 

Each to their own, but i was of the same mind prior to a ride in Clive's & subsequently buying my current stead. I'm no overall fan of BMW, but i love the look of the new 5 series in M-Sport guise & the driving package is amazing. I also think BMW have the edge over Audi as regards engines. The renowned Straight Six, the best Diesel engines in the World (the entire motoring press claims this), they were 1st with the petrol V10 engine in a main stream car.

All this said, if we save enough over the next 12 months, i'll be expecting to jump back to Audi by way of the new RS6, however i may also consider what scoTTy, Gary & Damon suggest (& Rob has done) & that's keep the Bimmer for work & general use & purchase a track specific motor for track & play, although this goes against my recent/current loathe of running/owning 2 cars, but it may be a sensible option. May even still consider taking delivery of a new M5, but right now i'm happy with my lot.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . and this is all relevant to my Coxster because? Nah forget it, glad my thread allowed you to get it all off your chests and out of your systems! :lol: :roll: :wink:

Dean
PS My Porker's still quicker than either on the track! - there you go back on topic


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Soz Dean, our Timmy suffers from both Porsche and BMW myopia. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> . . . and this is all relevant to my Coxster because? Nah forget it, glad my thread allowed you to get it all off your chests and out of your systems! :lol: :roll: :wink:
> 
> Dean
> PS My Porker's still quicker than either on the track! - there you go back on topic


Tis a nice car indeed (totally back on topic). Seen a couple now on the road & they for some reason are instantly recogniseable which startled me as i'd thought they were more similar to the Boxter (with a hard top). They do look sweet, my only point is that in the same position i'd opt for a 997, i just would  Nothing against the Coxter & perhaps nothing that much greater about the 997, i'd just put my money their if i was buying a Porsche.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

garyc said:


> Soz Dean, our Timmy suffers from both Porsche and BMW myopia. :wink:


. . . think there's a cream he can get for that! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Soz Dean, our Timmy suffers from both Porsche and BMW myopia. :wink:
> ...


Possibly. :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > . . . and this is all relevant to my Coxster because? Nah forget it, glad my thread allowed you to get it all off your chests and out of your systems! :lol: :roll: :wink:
> ...


. . . thanks for the kind words matey (and everyone else) 

Went to the Porsche web site and specced just a base 997 Carrera with all my bits and it came out to almost Â£65k and that's just too rich for my blood and for not any more thrills and in fact slower times in the real world (it's the S version you really need me thinks). Knowing what I know now with this Porker I'd find it extremely hard to dip any further into my pockets for a 911, my ickle Â£52k CaymanS is just perfect for me at this point and oh yeh, I just don't do soft tops/cabs/roadsters so the BoxsterS (which will get the 3.4l Vario Plus CaymanS lump by the end of this year) was *never* an option for me.

When Rob Beves turned up with his new Lotus Exige and I saw he'd taken the roof off I nearly called the police!! 

Dean


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> the 3.4l Vario Plus CaymanS lump by the end of this year


Where is this coming from then? Any more details?



> When Rob Beves turned up with his new Lotus Exige and I saw he'd taken the roof off I nearly called the police!!


 :?: :?:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > the 3.4l Vario Plus CaymanS lump by the end of this year
> 
> 
> Where is this coming from then? Any more details?
> ...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Which one of the two cars laps quickest around that "road"? :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > > the 3.4l Vario Plus CaymanS lump by the end of this year
> ...


Sorry Rob, but I still don't understand this.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Dean (like myself) doesn't like cars without a roof, therefore, I'm assuming that he was assuming that the Exige had a fixed solid roof, and was therefore shocked to see it without a roof.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > the 3.4l Vario Plus CaymanS lump by the end of this year
> 
> 
> Where is this coming from then? Any more details?


. . . my Porsche Centre mentioned it to me and it would seem to be common knowledge these days across the forums.

Dean


----------

